# Which one???



## radar2ooo (Dec 16, 2002)

Within the next few weeks, I'm going to purchase a new laptop.

This laptop will mainly be used for:

- internet surfing - wireless
- music
- itunes library management
- minor photoshop editing

This laptop must have:

- wireless b/g/n
- 3 to 4 USB ports
- HDMI out
- 15" to 16" screen

This laptop must be:

- reliable!

The two models that have caught my eye are:

Dell Studio
15 English
i7-720QM, 15.6-in. HD WLED
4 GB, 500 GB
512 MB ATI Mobility Radeon® HD 4570
Microsoft® Windows® 7 Home Premium 64-bit
$1,049.99 CND


or...


Toshiba
Satellite® A500-02J
P7450,
16-in. HD WLED
4 GB, 500 GB
1 GB NVIDIA GeForce GT130M
Microsoft Windows® 7 Home Premium
$1,099.99 CND

Your thoughts/suggestions, would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Zortrox (Dec 10, 2009)

I would definitely go with the Dell Studio because I think it is much more reliable and would be faster with that i7 processor. Also, they have better tech support if anything does go wrong.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd go with the Toshiba, since I've had better luck with them than Dell products.


----------



## calvin-c (May 17, 2006)

And I'd be stuck making my choice because I agree with both. Those Toshibas I've had have been more reliable than the Dells-but when I did need support I found better support from Dell (mostly their Community Forum). OTOH I've had both good reliability & decent support from HP/Compaq so if you found an equivalent choice from them then that would probably be my recommendation.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I've never needed Toshiba support, maybe that's why I like them!


----------

